# Earth and Turf Topdressers



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Earth & Turf Topdressers

https://earthandturf.com/

I've always wanted one of the spreaders and one finally came up used locally in great shape.



This is the 60SP model. I think it has now been upgraded to the 62SP model.

6.7 cu. ft. hopper
Maximum load weight of 650 lbs
Will spread sand, compost, calcined clay, crumbed rubber, grit, de-icing materials, and topdressing materials.
Powered by an onboard 6.5HP (7.8kw) Briggs & Stratton gasoline engine and a hydrostatic drive. 
Forward and reverse drive without any double spreading when in reverse.
Optional loading chutes increase the length of the machine for ease when loading with a bucket loader.

I am planning on sanding my lawn and possibly doing some sand/compost for some neighbors.

Anyone else running a Earth & Turf Top Dresser???


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I am planning on sanding my lawn and possibly doing some sand/compost for some neighbors...


Howdy, neighbor! :thumbup:

That's an awesome piece of equipment. I would love to have one of those. I'm anxious to see you put it to work. It looks brand new!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@SGrabs33 Awesome!!!


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

That's a great looking piece of equipment. I think you are going to make a lot of new neighborhood friends.

I'm in the market for a used Earth and Turf or Eco 250. A local company just quoted me $4,500 to come use their top-dresser to spread 20 tons of sand on my yard. (I supply the sand, they supply the labor and their equipment. I'm not saying that's too much for them to charge, but that gets me pretty close to the price of a new top dresser. I have 3 young boys who would love to shovel 20 tons of sand)


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Deltahedge said:


> That's a great looking piece of equipment. I think you are going to make a lot of new neighborhood friends.
> 
> I'm in the market for a used Earth and Turf or Eco 250. A local company just quoted me $4,500 to come use their top-dresser to spread 20 tons of sand on my yard. (I supply the sand, they supply the labor and their equipment. I'm not saying that's too much for them to charge, but that gets me pretty close to the price of a new top dresser. I have 3 young boys who would love to shovel 20 tons of sand)


Umm yeah, it if were me. I would just buy an Eco250 and do it myself at that price. That is if you think over the next 5-10 years you'll use it at least 4 times.

Luckily for me, the compost place i'm buying 10 yards from has an Eco250 and rent it for $50 per day.....CHEAP.

I could rent it for like 140 days for the price of a new one, so i'll be going that route.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

SGrabs33 said:


> Earth & Turf Topdressers
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/
> 
> ...


What a find. Looks like you could make the hopper even bigger relatively easily That gap in the middle is annoying.
I'd fill that blue part in with some sheet metal.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@steffen707 yeah I think that would be helpful with compost. I think the max load of sand is right @ the top of the machine without those extenders on it.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

SGrabs33 said:


> @steffen707 yeah I think that would be helpful with compost. I think the max load of sand is right @ the top of the machine without those extenders on it.


Ahh, as long as you know where the limits are......Don't want to be like this guy.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Ohh man, any chance you are near Land O Lakes/Tampa area? Everyone here has St. Aug so never any of the needed tools/equipment for rent.

.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

steffen707 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Earth & Turf Topdressers
> ...


Those extenders are for quick loading with a mini-skid or compact tractor w/loader. Hand loading, you certainly could remove them. For lighter material like compost, they actually sell extenders that increase the hopper capacity.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks @MasterMech


----------

